# DISCUSS: Best Greater Central Asian Skylines



## gregster94 (Jan 12, 2018)

I know there is already a Best Asian Skyline thread but Asia is dominated by eastern Asia and the middle east, so I think that Central Asia needs to have it's own thread. Furthermore considering how sparsely populated this region is I decided to expand the definition to that given by UNESCO which includes eastern Iran, Afghanistan, Northern Pakistan, Northern India, Western China, Mongolia and Southern Siberia. 









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Asia#/media/File:Central_Asia_borders4.png

Here are some of the largest cities in this region.

Lahore: 11,126,285
Kabul: 4,635,000
Lanzhou: 3,616,163
Urumqi: 3,550,000
Faisalabad: 3,203,846
Mashhad: 3,001,184
Tashkent: 2,309,600
Xining: 2,208,708
Islamabad: 2,006,572
Yinchuan: 1,993,088
Almaty: 1,797,431
Ludhiana: 1,618,879
Novosibirsk: 1,567,087
Yekaterinburg: 1,488,791
Ulaanbaatar: 1,372,000
Chelyabinsk: 1,156,201
Omsk: 1,154,116
Krasnoyarsk: 1,083,865
Ashgabat: 1,031,992
Astana: 1,029,556
Bishkek: 937,400
Lhasa: 902,500
Dushanbe: 778,500


----------



## gregster94 (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not aware of how all these cities look like right now but outside of China I think my tops in no particular order are Astana, Yekaterinburg, Almaty and Ulaanbaatar. The western Chinese cities have much larger skylines, but are a bit monotonous, however I'm quite impressed by Urumqi.


----------

